# Zeitsteuerung in Ampel



## tomhuaba (9. Dez 2010)

Hi,

ich möchte meine Klasse Ampel so Umschreiben, dass sie automatisch nach xx Sek weiterschaltet.
Wir lernen zurzeit Java in der Schule und meine Lehrerin erklärt mir nich wie eine Zeitsteuerung in Java mit BlueJ funktioniert.könntet ihr mir vlt helfen und zeigen wie ich das umschreiben muss oder is das für einen neueinsteiger noch viel zu schwer?
Hoffe auf Antworten di mir weiterhelfen 

```
public class AMPEl{

    String Zustand;
    String GrünesLicht;
    String GelbesLicht;
    String RotesLicht;
    
    
    private void rot(){
        GrünesLicht="Schwarz";
        GelbesLicht="Schwarz";
        RotesLicht ="Rot";
        Zustand="Rot";
    
    }
    
    private void gelb(){
        GrünesLicht="Schwarz";
        GelbesLicht="Gelb";
        RotesLicht ="Schwarz";
        Zustand="Gelb";
    
    }
    
    private void grün(){
        GrünesLicht="Grün";
        GelbesLicht="Schwarz";
        RotesLicht ="Schwarz";
        Zustand="Grün";
    
    }
    
    private void rotgelb(){
        GrünesLicht="Schwarz";
        GelbesLicht="Gelb";
        RotesLicht ="Rot";
        Zustand="RotGelb";
    
    }
    
    public void weiterschalten(){
    
             if(Zustand=="Grün"){
                gelb();}
                else 
                if(Zustand =="Gelb"){
                  rot();
                }
                else 
                if(Zustand=="RotGelb"){
                grün();
                }
                else
                if(Zustand=="Rot"){
                rotgelb();
                }
    }
    public void einschalten (){
    gelb();
    }
    
    
}
```


----------



## eRaaaa (9. Dez 2010)

http://www.java-forum.org/top-fragen/1350-vergleichen-strings.html
+ Namingconventions einhalten.

Jetzt kannst du dir Galileo Computing :: Java ist auch eine Insel (8. Auflage) – 11.10 Zeitgesteuerte Abläufe durchlesen!


----------



## as imba as u ca (17. Dez 2010)

falls es noch von bedeutung ist, schlage ich dir vor dass du String durch boolean ersetzt, was in denem Beispeil wesentlich mehr sinn macht, da du nur zurückgeben möchtest ob es wahr oder falsch ist.


----------

